# Working Trials Starter Tracking and Search Day



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Working Trials Starter Tracking and Search
With Dave Olley (Dip CABT) and Jenny Olley (Dip CABT).
at Dog Friendly Training and Therapy Centre
Thursday 11th July, 2013. Start time 9.30am
Venue - near Selby, Yorkshire
Handlers will have an opportunity to have a go at various types of nosework
Demonstrations of tracking and nosework exercises will be performed by our dogs
Handler and Dog £40.00 (limit 8), Spectator £30.00
All places must be prebooked and prepaid. 
Suitable for all breeds, dogs must be over 6 months and want food or a toy, and must be good around dogs and people.
Dave and Jenny are experienced at working with dogs and handlers at all levels, from starters to champions. Daves current 2 WT CH work in both PD and TD, winning 9 CC (tickets) and 7 RCCs. Jenny has recently retired her dog from TD, and has a young pup in training.
For more info booking details and form, please contact Jenny 
[email protected] or 01405 814864 
Dog Friendly Training
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/groups/111735848995609/


----------



## Wberdeenwa (Dec 28, 2012)

Suitable for all breeds, dogs must be over 6 months and want food or a toy, and must be good around dogs and people.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Would this be ok for someone who has never done anything like this before?


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

missnaomi said:


> Would this be ok for someone who has never done anything like this before?


I believe it is


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Handlers will have an opportunity to have a go at various types of nosework


I'd prefer not to if that's ok and let the dogs have a go


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

missnaomi said:


> Would this be ok for someone who has never done anything like this before?


Yes it's fine, as long as you dog likes something that can be food or play, preferably both, if you email me or message me on facebook I will email you the info.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

So Exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Just 2 handler places left on the July tracking and search course.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Had a great day yesterday on the 1st of this years Working trials starter tracking and search. Had a great mix of dogs and people, all teams had success and took away some new skills to work with their dogs.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

It sounds like fun, I'd love to give it a try with mine.


----------

